# my rabbit just attacked the cat :|



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

i have to say.....she has never done this before to any of our 5 cats...but my 1.5 year old french lop girl has just stalked the one cat around the garden and started to knock him over with her front legs quite bositerously and then actually got on his back and started biting him :s

why would she suddenly decide to do this?! :s she usually plays with them nicely....but no not today


actually....ive never had any rabbit that has attacked a cat :| lol


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Is she spayed? Some unspayed Does will become quite territorial and aggressive.

Is the cat ok?


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Is she spayed? Some unspayed Does will become quite territorial and aggressive.
> 
> Is the cat ok?


oh yeah the cats fine (she was actually just biting at fur as theres so much of it, so didnt get him i checked that  )...we have maine coons, forest cat and big old BSH and somali....so they are actually huge even compared to the frenchie so its not really any match or bother for them to get rid of her

she is spayed.....so i have no idea why shes suddenly decided to hate one of the cats :s unless she was trying to play but got a bit rough.

i did have an agressive female dutch years ago ad she never went after cats lol, very very odd!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

My first rabbit was a Frenchie cross. She was ok with all my cats except my ginger one. She wouldnt allow him in the garden.

My female rabbit is very interested in my cats, but doesnt try to attack them, although she is very young. She does harrass my make rabbit, and humps him constantly. The fur flies at times.

Glad the cat is ok. I doubt he will be going near her for awhile.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> My first rabbit was a Frenchie cross. She was ok with all my cats except my ginger one. She wouldnt allow him in the garden.
> 
> My female rabbit is very interested in my cats, but doesnt try to attack them, although she is very young. She does harrass my make rabbit, and humps him constantly. The fur flies at times.
> 
> Glad the cat is ok. I doubt he will be going near her for awhile.


shes an odd one....she loves the female maine coon to bits...will run at her as soon as shes out the door and just lie there with her head under her chest/tummy (odd site!)....but for some reason today she just dislikes one of them, maybe she doesnt feel like sharing the garden today.


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

the way she attacked him sounds like the way cats play with each other. maybe she has seen your kittys play fight and felt like joining in lol


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

red_dwarf15 said:


> the way she attacked him sounds like the way cats play with each other. maybe she has seen your kittys play fight and felt like joining in lol


it was like cat play actually...omg maybe she now thinks shes a cat :| lol

the cat soon reversed it and was on top of her lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwww bless her thinking she is a cat hee hee
hope they get on ok from now on but keep a close eye x


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

frags said:


> awwww bless her thinking she is a cat hee hee
> hope they get on ok from now on but keep a close eye x


shall do...i just told the cats that if they dont behave i'll get Lily (the frenchie) to beat the up.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Vixxen said:


> shall do...i just told the cats that if they dont behave i'll get Lily (the frenchie) to beat the up.


my frenchie is called lily


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

frags said:


> my frenchie is called lily


haha beware...its a naughty name that makes them naughty *nods*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like it is a dominenece thing if she was 'fur pulling' cats and rabbits dont speak the same language so it is a risk you take having them together. As long as they are supervised im sure theywill be ok.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah I have a female Rabbit, she was aggresive - until she was doctored, she is soft as can be now.


----------

